# Hunger strike why?



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, Harry has been doing great on wellness core ocean formula. He is completely over onto it, and now all of a sudden, hunger strike!
WHY????????
His stomach is even growling! He seems to be fine otherwise. Of course I just bought a large bag of this expensive food.
He hasn't had any treats so I know that's not why, I don't understand.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Fred does the same thing. He will be eating the same thing for months and then one day won't eat! I think he likes variety. I've gone from raw, to Merrick cans, back to raw, Orjins, Evo, Avoderm................ All he will eat these days is Natural Balance Lamb roll. Its not the best food, but he likes it and it makes me happy he is eating.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

MacGyver sometimes misses up to 3 meals before he finally eats. It seems to happen more as the weather gets warmer, but he always eats eventually. Used to panic us, but his weight is fine, and he always gives in. He will eat treats, so its not that he doesn't want to eat anything.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Copper isn't eating as much right now either. Maybe cause he finally quit growing?? I can only hope. I'm sure the heat has something to do with it as well. He's always liked what I buy....Solid Gold Hund n Flochen. I figure he won't starve....he'll eventually eat when he's hungry!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Tess will do the same. And, contrary to what everyone says, she won't eventually eat. (We went almost 2 weeks with her barely eating anything and she was checked by 2 vets who found nothing wrong - she just didn't like the food!) My latest trick is to put down a bowl of canned and a separate bowl of kibble. She has been approaching the food much more eagerly when given this choice (go figure!) Some days she'll eat one or the other, some days both, and other times nothing at all - but usually at least a little something every day. I have no idea what I'll try when this trick loses it's novelty.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

DH will FLIP OUT if I offer a buffet line for the dogs...LOL!!! 
I'll have to watch Copper and make sure he's eating eventually. 
Not sure what I'll switch him to if he continues to refuse what we have....


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Renee said:


> DH will FLIP OUT if I offer a buffet line for the dogs...LOL!!!
> I'll have to watch Copper and make sure he's eating eventually.
> Not sure what I'll switch him to if he continues to refuse what we have....


BUFFET LINE....I like the thought! I think I'll have a sign made for the kitchen. It may have had something to do with it being home-cooked food for her elimination diet. (My cooking isn't that bad....okay, maybe it is...) Of course now, if I offer her the home cooked stuff as a treat she gobbles it right up!


----------



## dneese (Jun 25, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> Fred does the same thing. He will be eating the same thing for months and then one day won't eat! I think he likes variety. I've gone from raw, to Merrick cans, back to raw, Orjins, Evo, Avoderm................ All he will eat these days is Natural Balance Lamb roll. Its not the best food, but he likes it and it makes me happy he is eating.


Im glad to hear my dog isnt the only one with these issues. I dont buy big bags of food anymore. I switch the kibble (EVO or Instinct) after the bag is finished and just mix it with the beef and brown rice roll which we also use as treats for training. She eats between 1/4 to 1/2 cup a day, but she isnt losing weight so I no longer worry.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Mine went on a hunger strike once.....and come to find out they had a really good reason to. It was a new bag of the old formula of Halo food that put one of them in the doggie hospital and got another very ill.
We change foods often so they don't really get a chance to get tired of it. Maybe you could try that? I wouldn't want to eat the same thing every day


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Maybe sprinkle some meat on top of it. The girls used to do this all the time too. Now of course they are on special food, so far no one has staged a coup yet. They have both had days when they didn't want to eat but I hand feed them and that seems to work. Most of the time I only have to hand feed a few pieces to get them started.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter would go on a hunger strike also while he was growing. The first time I noticed that Dexter was cutting back was when he would not eat a lunch meal. So, I cut that meal out, appetite was better. Also, found out I was feeding Dexter too much. 

Then of course, there were days that Dexter did not feel like eating and it would go on for several days and finally eat like he was starving! 

Then, there are days he would eat and pick at the food....so, then...I would try different kind of food.

If Dexter was not eating, playing, peeing/pooping, and just laying around, I would take him to the Vet.


----------

